
Show HN: Pravda for the People: We Rate Billionaires.club - namdas
https://weratebillionaires.club
======
balazsdavid987
Your project aims to rate billionaires...but based on what aspect of their
personality? Musk wants to rate journalists based on their credibility: do
they write what is true or do they blend the truth for a better story? A yes-
no rating, regardless of what your target group, makes absolutely no sense.

~~~
namdas
I don't aim to rate billionaires, I wish to point out the stupidity of
allowing the internet at large to vote on the $value of any other random
individual in the world.

There are huge problems with our media but a large part of those stem from the
proprietors, whether huge corporations in the US or billionaire owned such as
Fox. It's rarely down to individual journalists

Sure I could add comments, the ability to submit links with references etc but
we all know how it would turn out. A complete shitshow of spam, libellous
comments and junk. Much like I expect a crowd based site voting on fellow
humans who happen to work for media companies.

------
ytNumbers
A nice start. However, there seems to be plenty of room for improvement. You
seem to have "Founded Own Company" set to "No" for everyone. Perhaps that
field is not actually getting pulled from your database?

~~~
namdas
Thanks! I was supposed to be working today and it's just a piece of fun based
on the news so thought I should draw a line under it rather than improving for
ever! You're right tho, I misread the dataset - it's year company founded, not
boolean yes/ no, will amend now.

------
gitgud
I scrolled through the first 4 people and saw 2 Bill Gates' profiles... Maybe
some moderation would help?

~~~
namdas
Thanks, all dupes have now been merged :)

------
hotpockets
This is pretty amusing. But where is Musk?

~~~
namdas
He was languishing near the bottom, looking young and unhealthy, so I've
bumped up his net worth to the most current figure and stuck him to the top :)

------
fortythirteen
> Pravda for the People

Is there a reason you're associating yourself with the propaganda arm of mass
murderer, Joseph Stalin?

~~~
namdas
It's a reference to Elon Musk wanting to rate journalists for 'credibility' on
a site he's going to call Pravda. I agree, stupid choice of name..

